
How popular can Lisp documentation be? - abstractbill

======
abstractbill
<http://lispdoc.com/>

Lispdoc, a search engine for Common Lisp documentation, is always going to be
about as niche as a site can get. But it gives me something to hone my skills
on and stops my brain from turning to mush while I wait for my Green Card.

I've been putting some more effort into it recently. I'd be interested to know
if people here have suggestions for what I could improve. Please feel free to
consider no nit too small to pick.

Some stats:

Lispdoc responds to around 3000 searches per day on average.

Its Google page-rank is 4/10

Alexa rank is 568,856 (three weeks ago it was 1,130,856. current 1 wk avg is
228,583)

A Google search for 'lisp documentation' puts lispdoc in 7th place.

~~~
nick_a
hey bill :-)

"I've been putting some more effort into it recently. I'd be interested to
know if people here have suggestions for what I could improve. Please feel
free to consider no nit too small to pick."

cltl2?

lispdoc is a great resource, btw

~~~
abstractbill
hey nick,

cltl2 is definitely a good idea - in fact I think that's what I should do next
for sure. Thanks!

